# Linux auf Toshiba Satellite 5000



## SirSalomon (15. April 2002)

Hallo,

mal abgesehen von den Links auf http://www.linux-laptop.net

Wer hat Erfahrung mit Linux auf dem Laptop? Mir geht es im 
speziellen darum, zu erfahren wie ich den Soundchipsatz (ac97, Intel 
810) zum funktionieren bekommen.

Andere Hardware ist natürlich auch interessant. Schließlich hat das 
Laptop ja auch Bluetooth, Firewire und die Smartmedia- und SD-
Kartenplätze.

Wer darüber was weiss, bzw. etwas dazu beitragen kann, schreib mir 
einfach mal


----------

